# Le disque n'a pas pu être partitionné BootCamp



## Utilisateur1 (15 Février 2016)

Bonjour, 
J'essaie d'installer Windows sur mon mac, j'ai télécharger le fichier ISO sur une clef USB, mais lors de la partition du disque un message d'erreur apparait m'indiquant que le disque n'a pas pu être partitionné, j'ai vérifié l'état du disque dur interne où aucun problème n'a été détecté.
Je ne sais donc pas comment procéder,
merci pour votre aide


----------



## paulouchada (2 Avril 2016)

UP
J'ai également le même soucis, Boot Camp m'indique seulement que "Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné." et qu'"Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque" sans plus d'explications.
J'ai également fait vérifier le ssd par Utilitaire de disque mais il ne voit aucune erreur.
Avez vous des idées? Merci d'avance.

(MBPr 13" fin 2013, ssd 256Go)


----------



## Utilisateur1 (2 Avril 2016)

paulouchada a dit:


> UP
> J'ai également le même soucis, Boot Camp m'indique seulement que "Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné." et qu'"Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque" sans plus d'explications.
> J'ai également fait vérifier le ssd par Utilitaire de disque mais il ne voit aucune erreur.
> Avez vous des idées? Merci d'avance.
> ...


Depuis jai résolu mon problème et ce sera peut être la solution pour toi ! Il faut désactiver firevault (le chiffrement des données du disque dur) car s'il est active le disque ne peut pas être partionné !
Jespere que ca pourra t'aider !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Avril 2016)

Salut @paulouchada 

Sinon que te renvoie dans le terminal un :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list *


----------

